# Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern



## Anglerjugend (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich will, sobald das Wetter besser wird, mit dem Wagglerfischen anfangen.
Mein Problem ist folgendes, ich fische an einem stillen Teil am Neckar, weil dort das Wasser gestaut wird und sich somit diesen für das Posenfischen anbietet.
Der Abschnitt ist wie gesagt still und ca 7 Meter tief.
Da in der Mitte wo geringfügig Wasser abgelassen wird sich über die Jahre Äste angestaut haben, ist das Feedern in der Mitte erschwert.
Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht ich benutze einen Waggler, denn mit dem komme ich auf Weite und kann über dem Gerümpel meinen Köder anbieten.
Durch die Tiefe, muss ich den Stopperknoten weit hinten auf der Hauptschnur setzen und er wird durch die Ringe aufgekurbelt vor dem Auswerfen.
Jetzt ist das Problem, dass der Knoten am Spitzenring hängen bleibt und ich habe die Angst dass die Rute geschädigt werden kann.
Die Rute ist eine Silstar Powerwind Match.
Ist eine Matchrute die falsche Rute fürs Wagglerfischen?
Wenn ja, welche Rute sollte ich verwenden?
Wie macht ihr das mit eurer Montage?
Wie stoppt ihr den Waggler bei einer gewissen Tiefe?
Also ich wäre für jede Information zu diesem Thema dankbar!

Vielen Dank schonmal

Gruß Anglerjugend


----------



## Tricast (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*

Was für einen Stopperknoten benutzt Du denn? Die richtigen Stopperknoten laufen auch durch die feinen Matchringe.
Sonst ist alles richtig.
Nur weiß ich nicht ob die Silstar kräftig genug ist für diese Angelei?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Anglerjugend (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*



Tricast schrieb:


> Was für einen Stopperknoten benutzt Du denn? Die richtigen Stopperknoten laufen auch durch die feinen Matchringe.
> Sonst ist alles richtig.
> Nur weiß ich nicht ob die Silstar kräftig genug ist für diese Angelei?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 
Die Schnurstopper sind aus dem Angelladen und sind glaube ich von Behr gewesen.
Ich finde sie schlecht, denn ich habe jetzt shcon 2 Knoten versucht und keiner ließ sich richtig fest ziehen und es gab keinen gescheiten Knoten.
Welche benutzt ihr?
Selbstknoten wäre auch eine Idee.
Kann ich da 0,1er schnur verwenden, um einen kleinen und weichen Knoten hin zu bekommen?
Was verwendet ihr?

Zur Rute:
Einen 12+1 gramm Waggler sollte die Rute mit 20 WG schon schaffen, da ja sonst außer einem Petzblei nichts mehr an Gewicht hinzu kommt.
Und für Rotaugen und eventuell mal ne Nase dürfte die Rute auch ausreichend sein.
Zur Not habe ich ja eine Bremse die ich auf und zu machen kann.
Oder hast du bedenken, wegen dem auswerfen?


----------



## Damyl (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*

Ich binde meine Stopperknoten mit Zahnseide selbst. 5-6 Windungen und dann fest zuziehen. Davor ne kleine Glasperle aus dem Bastelladen.


----------



## Criss81 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*

Hi Anglerjugend,

ich fische bei uns auch in ca. 5-6m Tiefe, ich benutze auch die Stopperknoten aus dem Laden (die Roten auf dem Röhrchen).

Hast du dich vielleicht mit der größe vertan? Die gibt es in "fein" und "grob", weil Probleme die festzuziehen habe ich bisher noch nicht gehabt.

Und schneide die Enden bloß nicht zu kurz ab, dadurch läuft der Knoten schlechter durch die Ringe. 

Mit der Rute kannst du ruhig den 12+1 Waggler fischen, nur stellt sich die Frage ob überhaupt so ein ( in meinen Augen) schwerer Waggler von nöten ist. Ich fische meist einen Drennan Crystal 3+1 und werfe mit der Matchrute locker meine 15-20m.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*

Warum läuft der Stopper schlechter durch die Ringe, wenn ich die "Fädchen" vom Stopper zu kurz abschneide?


----------



## Criss81 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*

Gute Frage  Ich denke es hängt damit zusammen, das die kurzen Enden "steifer" sind und deshalb nicht so gut durch die Ringe laufen. 

Bei mir ist es so, wenn ich die Enden kurz abschneide, bleibt der Knoten hin und wieder hängen, bzw, kann ich nicht so weit werfen. Lass ich gut nen 1cm stehen hab ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Tricast (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*

Stopperknoten aus ungewachster Zahnseide selber binden oder aus Mnofiler mit etwas dickerem Durchmesser. Nicht zu viele Windungen, 3 bis 4 reichen und die Enden entweder überstehen lassen oder wirklich ganz kurz abschneiden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*

Wenn man die Enden des Stopperknotens länger lässt, legen sie sich besser an in den Ringen.

Ab drei Meter Wasserteife benutze ich nur Waggler, die nicht vorgebleit sind um den Köder zügig in die Tiefe zu bekommen.

Ansonsten passiert es nämlich gar nicht so selten, dass der Köder schon im Mittelwasser einen Interessenten, in Form kleiner Plötzen, Rotfedern, Ukeleien usw. findet.

Dann erreicht man die tiefer stehenden, grösseren Fische gar nicht.


#h#h#h


----------



## Gemini (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn man die Enden des Stopperknotens länger lässt, legen sie sich besser an in den Ringen.
> 
> Ab drei Meter Wasserteife benutze ich nur Waggler, die nicht vorgebleit sind um den Köder zügig in die Tiefe zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



|good:

Stimmt genau


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*

Mein Tipp: *SERAFIL*
http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313&_nkw=serafil&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Das ist ein Industrienähgarn und gibts verschiedenen Stärken. Vom perfekten Stopperknoten, über Flickarbeiten an Taschen, oder Keschernetzen, das Zeug ist überall geeignet und bärenstark.#6


----------



## Anglerjugend (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*



Andal schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: *SERAFIL*
> http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313&_nkw=serafil&_sacat=See-All-Categories
> 
> Das ist ein Industrienähgarn und gibts verschiedenen Stärken. Vom perfekten Stopperknoten, über Flickarbeiten an Taschen, oder Keschernetzen, das Zeug ist überall geeignet und bärenstark.#6


 
Welche Stärke kannst du für das Wagglern mit der Matche empfehlen? Sorry, aber ich möchte mir die Rute nicht kaputt machen - deshalb die Frage !

Danke für die vielen Antworten!


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*

Die 40er. Damit habe ich auch schon Rutenringen angebunden. Allerdings brauchst du da Perlen mit sehr kleinen Löchern und die gibts im Handarbeitsladen.


----------



## pkdbommel (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*

moin,
ich hatte die gleichen probleme, kenne das eigentlich nur von shimano matchruten. hab die feinen fadenstopper auch immer zu kurz abgeschnitten, aber jetzt lass ich die lang und funzt super. oder wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben zahnseide etc. nehmen. 
mfg bommel


----------



## Anglerjugend (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*



pkdbommel schrieb:


> moin,
> ich hatte die gleichen probleme, kenne das eigentlich nur von shimano matchruten. hab die feinen fadenstopper auch immer zu kurz abgeschnitten, aber jetzt lass ich die lang und funzt super. oder wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben zahnseide etc. nehmen.
> mfg bommel


 
Das mit der Zahnseide werde ich mal versuchen.
Ich konnte mich noch nicht umschauen aber mich würde interessieren ob man die wachsfreie Zahnseide leicht findet oder ob das eher eine spezielle Zahnseide ist.
Ich möchte sie in Läden kaufen und nicht im Internet also gibts die im DM oder Schlecker?


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*

Ich nehme für Stopperknoten immer Reste von geflochtenen Schnüren.

Funktioniert super.


#h#h#h


----------



## pkdbommel (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*

also im schlecker wirds die bestimmt geben. 
viel erfolg.....
mfg bommel


----------



## Koalabaer (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich nehme für Stopperknoten immer Reste von geflochtenen Schnüren.
> 
> Funktioniert super.
> 
> ...



die kommen den von Andal empfohlenen sicherlich recht nahe.#6

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Stippfischer`85 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*

Ich benutze grundsätzlich selbstgebundene Stopperknoten aus monofiler Schnur. 0,16er finde ich ideal (Stopperenden jeweils 2cm). für weite Entfernungen und schwere Waggler verwende ich auch eine Schlagschnur (0,18mm). für große wassertiefen (>4m) benutze ich sogenannte Zoomer (Waggler mit hoher Tragkraft, die wenig oder nicht vorgebleit sind). viel gewicht auf der Schnur bedeutet, dass der köder zügig in die gewünschte Angeltiefe kommt. 

gruß
Stippfischer´85


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> ...also gibts die im DM oder Schlecker?



Die bekommst du dort ganz bestimmt, sogar mit Pfefferminzgeschmack:q.


----------



## Anglerjugend (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die bekommst du dort ganz bestimmt, sogar mit Pfefferminzgeschmack:q.


 
#6:q

Vllt bringt es ja was #c:q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> #6:q
> 
> Vllt bringt es ja was #c:q



Das hatten wir doch eigentlich schon geklärt.|kopfkrat
Schließlich hatte ich dir nicht umsonst erklärt, sowie den Link per PN geschickt, wie der Stopperknoten gebunden wird und dass du von Wollfäden bis Monoschnur alles nehmen kannst, um nen Stopperknoten auf die Hauptschnur zu basteln.
Jetzt sind wir eben bei Zahnseide und Serafil angekommen, aber im Grunde, hattest du die selbe Hilfestellung, wie von den anderen Boardis hier, schon lange von mir bekommen, vor Existenz dieses Threads.|uhoh:
Warum du nicht gleich auf mich gehört hast ist mir schleierhaft;+, zumal ich, im Gegensatz zu manchem Boardie hier, ganz genau weiß, wie ne Silstar Powerwind aussieht, weil ich selbst eine besaß oder vielleicht sogar noch besitze.(ist bei meinen Eltern im Haus/Dachboden verschollen gegangen und ward nie mehr gesehen)#c


----------



## Tricast (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das hatten wir doch eigentlich schon geklärt.|kopfkrat
> Schließlich hatte ich dir nicht umsonst erklärt, sowie den Link per PN geschickt, wie der Stopperknoten gebunden wird und dass du von Wollfäden bis Monoschnur alles nehmen kannst, um nen Stopperknoten auf die Hauptschnur zu basteln.
> Jetzt sind wir eben bei Zahnseide und Serafil angekommen, aber im Grunde, hattest du die selbe Hilfestellung, wie von den anderen Boardis hier, schon lange von mir bekommen, vor Existenz dieses Threads.|uhoh:
> Warum du nicht gleich auf mich gehört hast ist mir schleierhaft;+, zumal ich, im Gegensatz zu manchem Boardie hier, ganz genau weiß, wie ne Silstar Powerwind aussieht, weil ich selbst eine besaß oder vielleicht sogar noch besitze.(ist bei meinen Eltern im Haus/Dachboden verschollen gegangen und ward nie mehr gesehen)#c


 
Es sind halt immer die gleichen Fragen und wenn die Antwort mit den eigenen Vorstellungen nicht übereinstimmt wird eben so lange gefragt bis es stimmt. Andere sind von zu Hause aus Beratungsresistent. Also rege Dich nicht auf, es treibt nur Deinen Blutdruck hoch.

Viele Grüße
Heinz


----------



## Knispel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*

Schon mal an Bindeseide für Fliegen gedacht, die benutze ich. Das Zeug ist sehr fein, reißfest und flutscht nur so durch die feinste Matchberingung. Eine Spuhle langt fürs Anglerleben. Wie gesagt, wenig Wicklungen.


----------



## Anglerjugend (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Waggler in tiefen Gewässern*

Hallo,

ich habe es jetzt mal mit einem selbstgeknoteten Stopperknoten probiert und 2 cm Rest gelassen und es hat wirklich prima geklappt.

Vielen Dank! :vik:


----------

